# إقتراح ..



## peace_86 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*مرحباً جميعكم..

عندي اقتراح وبرأيي هو افتراح مفيد وجميل وأتمنى أن ينال اعجابكم.


بخصوص الدروس المباركة التي ندرسها هنا:
دورة أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي 

ما رأيكم لو قام المشرف روك (مثلاً) بتجميع جميع الدروس ووضعها في ملف واحد ليسهل علينا كلنا قراءة الدروس كلها في وقت لاحق.. 
وياحبذا لو كانت صيغة الملف هي PDF
وهذه الصيغة تسمح لنا أيضاً بوضع فهرس وصفحات وصور وكأننا نقرأ كتاب الكتروني.
ونرجو بالمثل (وفي وقت لاحق) ان يتم طباعتها وتوزيعها للمؤسسات المسيحية.

لا اعرف ان كان هذا الإقتراح مطروحاً أصلاً أم لا. لكننا سنجني فائدة كبيرة من ذلك.

عن نفسي قرأت بعض الدروس واستفدت الكثير وخاصة بأنها مكتوبة بلغة سهلة ومبسطة ومختصرة ولن تحتاج لمجهود للفهم..

الرب يبارككم
شكراً*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 سبتمبر 2013)

يوجد قسم فى المنتدى باسم اساسيات  الايمان المسيحى
يوجد عليه جميع الدروس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2013)

فكره حلوه جدا جدا


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعاً فكرة جميلة موافق عليها جداً، وانا عن نفسي باعملها ما عادا طباعتها طبعاً
بس لازم ينتهي من السلسلة كلها وبعدين يعملها ملف بي دي اف​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*فعلا فكره رائعه جدا وممتازة
بأذن ربنا الكينج ينفذها قريب

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*بس يحسن خطه​*


----------



## peace_86 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*حبيب يسوع، حبوا أعداؤكم، أيمن، واثقة، إيريني..


مشكوووووووووووووووووورين*


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2013)

الفكرة حلوة. ساجمع الدروس في ملف واحد قابل للتحميل بعد الإنتهاء من الدورة خلال هذه السنة (باقي من يقارب ال 30 درس)


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاك يا روك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مجمع كل الدروس اللي فاتت علي الورد مع بعض الاضافات من التعليقات الاخوه هنا​


----------



## peace_86 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> الفكرة حلوة. ساجمع الدروس في ملف واحد قابل للتحميل بعد الإنتهاء من الدورة خلال هذه السنة (باقي من يقارب ال 30 درس)



*الرب يباركك صديقي روك ويقويك ..
واحنا جاهزين لمساعدتك في أي وقت ..

تسلم*


----------

